# Favorite Retail Websites?



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2009)

Not trying to generate a bunch of ads, but I was wondering what websites everyone likes to shop. What are your favorite websites for shopping accessories, clothes, or anything else that suits your fancy?

Thank for your input!


----------



## magosienne (Nov 21, 2009)

La Redoute !!

They frequently have discounted items and sales, so i like ordering there. I wasn't a big fan a few years ago but the quality really improved, so you can get nice clothing for affordable prices.

Honestly the rest is the result of several hours spent in research in the stores directly. In terms of clothing i usually like to pick and try on before buying.


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Nov 21, 2009)

asos.com

ebay.co.uk

dollydagger.co.uk

fairygothmother.com (underwear)

whatkatiedid.com (underwear)


----------



## magosienne (Nov 21, 2009)

Oh, i forgot : Bravissimo (lingerie for generous breasts).


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Nov 23, 2009)

For shoes, Shoes &amp; Handbags - Free Overnight Shipping &amp; Return Shipping: Endless.com


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 23, 2009)

Juicy Couture, Marc Jacobs, True Religion, Seven Jeans, UGGs, Fashion, Style Shopbop.com

Bluefly - Designer Clothing, Handbags, Shoes &amp; Accessories (Prada, Fendi, Gucci &amp; more) at Discount Prices

UrbanOutfitters.com &gt; Official Site of Urban Outfitters &gt; Shop Women's, Men's and Apartment

Shop American Apparel Online | Free Shipping on Orders over $75

Nordstrom: Designer Collections and Top Apparel, Shoe and Beauty Brands

www.forever21.com

Girls', Juniors' Clothing &amp; Fashion Accessories at Charlotte Russe

Overstock.com: Online Shopping - Bedding, Furniture, Electronics, Jewelry, Clothing &amp; more

Amazon.com: Online Shopping for Electronics, Apparel, Computers, Books, DVDs &amp; more

www.zappos.com

I've just recently discovered RustyZipper.Com Vintage Clothing on the Web - Over 15,000 items! and am loving looking through their vintage clothes. Haven't bought anything yet, though!


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Nov 24, 2009)

I've seen some stuff on forever21 that I need so badly! Gonna have to treat myself after Christmas and get it shipped over =]


----------



## rose white (Nov 24, 2009)

One of my favorites is girlprops.com for funky jewelry. I love fun kitschy accessories!


----------



## gracexd (Dec 14, 2009)

one of my favorite is yes style..

i love their clothes and shoes^^

yay


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks for all of your input, ladies! I love to surf :]


----------



## thatgirlvicki (Feb 12, 2010)

I like BeverlyLane.com they have some really cute clothes. Asos &amp; F21 are always trendy too.


----------



## Minka (Feb 13, 2010)

fredflare.com | stay cute!

Shana Logic: Shop Indie, Pass it On! The Best Indie Shopping, Hands Down!

LULUS Fashion Lounge, Cute Shoes, Trendy Clothes, Fashion Apparel, Teen Clothing, Junior Shoes, Accessories, Jewelry

6pm.com – Shop. Save. Smile.

Cool T-Shirts Everyday | DesignByHumans T-Shirts

Teen clothing for girls: Fashion jeans, casual tops, dresses, and accessories

and of course, eBay - New &amp; used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods &amp; more at low prices xD


----------



## MeganNicole (Feb 13, 2010)

I don't like buying clothes online,I prefer to buy those locally;but Ebay is usually my #1 stop for beauty products,Ecrater and Etsy,too!

eBay - New &amp; used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods &amp; more at low prices

Free Online Marketplace &amp; Free Ecommerce Store Builder - get a Free Online Store at eCRATER

Etsy :: Your place to buy and sell all things handmade


----------



## agirlandheryarn (Feb 14, 2010)

I happen to like the websites that offer up different designers every couple of days like, ideeli.com

hautelook.com

gilt.com

Lori


----------



## Luffy (Feb 16, 2010)

I search trough the Multiply site for my apparel there are lots of good retailer in there


----------



## margaret28 (Feb 18, 2010)

Willowbee Accessories for hair barrettes, hair clips, hats, wigs, bracelets and scarves.

I shop there alot, i buy alot of my hair barrettes and clips there. I love their quality and service. I got my order 2 days after ordering.

Of course, different users have different opinions but i like them so there.. thats my opinion.


----------



## Angel.Marie76 (Feb 25, 2010)

My list of favorite places on the net lately:

www . maurices . com (Younger trendy clothing)

www . designershoes . com (larger sizes)

www . payless . com (need I say more?)

www . pyramidcollection . com (pretty clothing and jewelry)

Just to name a few..


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Feb 25, 2010)

Forever 21

Charlotte Russe

Cutesy Girl


----------



## perlanga (Feb 26, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Modirty80* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Forever 21Charlotte Russe

Cutesy Girl

I second all these, especially cutesy girl! I tend to buy a lot from wet seal and ebay also.


----------



## MrsSippy (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm really glad you posted this becasue I just moved and the mall here STINKS and since I don't really like shopping at the mall anyway, I buy most of my clothes online. Here are a few places I shop:

nordstroms . com

charlotte russe . com

swell . com

surf rider .com

becker surf . com

lulus . com

ardenb . com

asos . com

xoxo . com

rampage . com

bebe . com

dhstyles . com


----------

